# Not me but I am?



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever felt like this??

Scariest feeling ever. I know who I am and where I am and who everyone is but I feel weird. Like I don't know where I am.

Everytime I talk I am amazed that I am talking. I'm like woah was that you? I seem to know how to do my job but it's all involuntary... Like I'm watching myself... I'm having a panic attack while my body just keeps going.

This is completely scary...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Ya, this is what dp and dr is


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow and I thought I'd felt this before... Crap. This is horrible. I hope it goes away quickly...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

What started this


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

I have had huge existential obsessions for almost a year now.. Cannot accept it!!









The other night I had a panic attack which actually hasn't happened for awhile... And I still feel completely terrified and overwhelmed of existance.. And then today at my boot camp this morning I started getting anxious.. And then bam... Once I got to work I just got overwhelmed, spaced out and felt like I was literally going to snap at any moment...









I feel so odd and scared. How does anyone ever accept the existential questions???


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

How did u get dp in the first place


----------



## PistolPete (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah i have that feeling to like wow I'm actually saying these things but I feel like I'm not controlling it but I am. Its a weird feeling. My advice is to ignore the weird feeling and say to yourself I am speaking this is me.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

PistolPete said:


> yeah i have that feeling to like wow I'm actually saying these things but I feel like I'm not controlling it but I am. Its a weird feeling. My advice is to ignore the weird feeling and say to yourself I am speaking this is me.


You can't just "ignore" it! I agree, though, that repeatedly reassuring yourself does work, for some reason. I used to say things aloud when I was on my own (walking the dog in the middle of a forest, for example), literally like "I am a human. That is a tree. I am saying these things" and really accentuating to the point that it got me so frustrated that talking to people felt natural in comparison. It obviously doesn't make it perfect but it definitely worked to some degree.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i agree... but somehow even the fact that i am human and i am here.. seems so alien at the moment... and also seems completely out of my control.. cos then i think ''crap... im stuck here... im human ,, these are my surroundings.. , why? how? i didnt ask for this ''!!! then the panic sets in


----------



## PistolPete (Feb 17, 2012)

katiej said:


> i agree... but somehow even the fact that i am human and i am here.. seems so alien at the moment... and also seems completely out of my control.. cos then i think ''crap... im stuck here... im human ,, these are my surroundings.. , why? how? i didnt ask for this ''!!! then the panic sets in


I know that exact feeling. You are just so shocked with being a human being at the moment. You really need to just stop and say to yourself nothing has changed the only thing that has is this feeling. My environment is the same just like before feelings of DP started. Accept that your a human being. These people around you aren't projections they are real. Don't think that your subconscious is controlling your environment. That is why the panic will start.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Even wen I think that I'm like but how how am I real why for what . How was I born and sitting here now how do I know what to do ... Wil these thoughts ever leave . I never had em before this ...


----------

